# 300L custom tank glass thickness



## colmans (13 Oct 2019)

Everyone on here has been super helpful so far as I look to set my first tank up . Having looking around a few sizing and location options I'm now going to have to go for a custom build tank.

Tank size will be 120 x 50 x 50. My issue is that I have 2 different quotes back from custom builders (A4L and NACD) and one is quoting 10mm glass and the other 12mm. 

Any ideas on whether I'm taking a risk at 10mm for this size?

Thanks in advance again


----------



## Zeus. (13 Oct 2019)

Braced or open Top ?

Mine is 150x60x60 and 10mm but its braced 






If your going open top 12mm would be a better choice IMO


----------



## Siege (13 Oct 2019)

Out of the 2 personally I’d go for NACD. I’ve seen their tanks and they are nice.

I assume the tank will be braceless open top. 10mm glass seems thin? You may find the kind sides warping out slightly at 10mm?? I don’t know but 12mm is nicer and the tank will seem more ‘substantial’ perhaps?

10mm is normal when braced perhaps.


----------



## colmans (13 Oct 2019)

It's NACD who are quoting for the 10mm. I did ask for braceless but I'm wondering now whether they've quoted for braced instead as everyone else seems to indicate 12mm. I wish EA could make those off the shelf tanks less than 600mm deep!


----------



## mort (13 Oct 2019)

I sold a lot of custom tanks when I was at a lfs and 10mm is pretty common for what you are asking but your on the border line of it being better in 12mm. You need thicker glass mainly with extra height, or increased length. I'd speak to the builder and ask for their reasoning but they are kinda both right.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (13 Oct 2019)

12mm on a braceless 120 x 50 x 50 would be my preference. Like @Siege has mentioned, I’ve seen glass bowing  and whilst it is highly probable this isn’t a problem it tends to be a little nerve racking when doing maintenance.

Give NACD and A4L a call and talk with them. They do this for a living so will be able to justify their specs.


----------



## colmans (16 Oct 2019)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I've gone for a 12mm for NACD in the end. I think 10mm would have been fine but it felt like I was on the edge so better to be safe . Having the cabinet made up as well so hopefully that will all come good!


----------



## Harry H (16 Oct 2019)

Did it came cheeper than EA1200?


----------



## colmans (16 Oct 2019)

Nope, it was more around 150 more in the end but it means I have a bespoke cabinet at the height I needed and also the depth I needed. And it won't annoy my eyeline with the rest of the cabinets


----------



## colmans (16 Oct 2019)

It's a steel frame cabinet as well.


----------

